# Perdido Pass 12/13 short trip



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a little time to kill before work today so I hit the jetty this morning. Didn't have time to get bait so I just used jigs and flies. Tide was coming out pretty hard still so I fished almost all the way to the end of the west jetty where I saw some bait being busted. It turned out to be some big Bluefish but they were a ton of fun on the 7WT fly rod. They were eating small glass minnows and 2 inch squid which is what a lot of the fish near Perdido Pass have been full of lately including the bull reds. I caught quite a few of them before mving further in to try for some pompano with jigs and flies. I struck out on that unfortunately. Had to go shortly thereafter but catching some fish before work is a good way to start a workday.

I saw some very big sheepshead on the rocks but I didn't have anything to throw at them. If you got out there with some fiddler crabs or ghost shrimp, you could probably do some damage on big sheepies. The tide chart has been a couple hours off too. It usually is a little off but the North wind has really helped delay the incoming tide.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Good going Chis,, I'm heading down Sat. maybe I can get out there and do something about those pesty Sheephead you saw. .


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Way to go Chris! Those big blues are a ton of fun. Years ago I had a blast targeting those bulldogs.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice! I have been seeing alot of fish making the water boil in the pass lately. Probably all the blues. Might have to bring a rod n reel to work and get me a sheepshead. I did see an article where lion fish were starting to how up all over the jetties.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They were thick again this morning. I wanted to go for Pompano but didn't have time to get bait and stuff before work.


----------

